# Red eyes, what does it mean?



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

I have 2 baby tippler's at the min. One of them is alot smaller than its brother/sister. He/she has red eyes what does this mean? Any help would be great thanks


----------



## X3MTM (Apr 18, 2006)

is he/she albino...to my understanding, albino birds are born with red eyes...pretty cool if u ask me.....


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

the baby is naked at the min. I am hand feedning him/her cause the parents are not feeding him, they are only feeding his brother/sister.I will be on later.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi /Robert,

I'm sorry to hear about the baby. There may be a problem if it is significantly smaller then the other one.

Are there any other symptoms? how is the poop looking?

Tell us about the parents, have they been wormed, vaccinated for PMV, Paratyphoid, Pox?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi Robert....long time no hear from!!
I guess that question is, is the area AROUND the eyes red? like they are swollen or irritated, or are the EYE BALLS themselves red?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Robert, hi, good to hear from you again.

Could you post a picture?


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

I cant get pics . The eyeballs themself is red. The poops are normal I am not sure if he/she is just a late hatch when i wnt in yesterday i found eggs shells that wasn't there before then. I dont check the babie's til about 5 days old which is when i ring there legs. Except for then I avoid contact with babies unless its necessary, I have had better luck with babie's this way. All my birds have been vacinated and wormed 2-3 weeks ago. The baby is strong just like its sibling, just not getting fed as much the siblings crop is always full but the smaller is usually half full. Thanks Robert.


Yeah sorry i haven't been on in abit been busy with work and stuff (passed my driving test on tuesday). Should be on more tho cause I have free time now that i am not out driving 24/7 . I will keep you updated.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

It might turn out to be bull eyed later It should have very little down on it. And will either be white or a soft color. What are the parents color. red eyed is an albino trait But i would still think you end up with a bull eyed bird. Or tippler a pearl eyed bird


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

The smaller baby died today. He was a albino. His eyes was red and white feathers was growing in. I went out to check before work and he was out of the nest. Brought him inside warmed him up. My brother got fluids into him but he called me in work saying the baby died. His brother/sister is growing well gonna be a grizzle like the dad.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm so sorry you lost your baby, Robert  I hope your other little one grows up to big and healthy.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Robert,

I'm so sorry to hear the little one didn't make it.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Robert, I'm sorry your baby died.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Sorry to hear about your baby Robert. Hope the other one does ok.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Albino*

Hi ROBERT,Sorry that you lost the little one. In the book Breeding and Inheritance in Pigeons by Dr.Axel Sell on page126 here is what he has to say, "Albinos usually have neurological deficiencies which result in poor vision and movement problems." This leads me to believe that the baby was blind and there for could not find the beak of a feeding parent this would lead us to believe that the parents were not feeding when in fact the baby could not find the beak so that it could be fed. GEORGE


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

The other baby is doing great . Is always full when I go into feed the birds and clean. The parents nested on the ground instead of a nest box lol. My 2 lahores are bout to lay also hope they are fertile this year  .


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

for the people who have been wondering the second baby is doing great. going to white with a red nect and grey tail. Should be leaving the nest soon.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Robert,

Thank you for the update on the second baby.

I'm glad he is doing well.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I too have a problem getting the 2 young to survive, most of the time 1 young is smaller than the others and its difficult to coop up with them. Since i have many pigeons i found a solution, i keep moving the young to there size other young from other parents. i read this in an another thread and it has helped a lot


----------

